# Plumbing License



## Rogy (Feb 20, 2012)

What is the best way to prepare for the master plumbing license test?


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

I would start by posting an introduction.

Than it's all gravy from there.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Rogy said:


> What is the best way to prepare for the master plumbing license test?


Study

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

if you can solve this problem then you MAY have whay it takes 289,984,234,666,adc#a2 + hg909090[43*^4565] = •••‰


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

justin said:


> if you can solve this problem then you MAY have whay it takes 289,984,234,666,adc#a2 + hg909090[43*^4565] = •••‰


The answer would be: 1~567axz<453

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Rogy said:


> What is the best way to prepare for the master plumbing license test?


As our friend Jhons would say, get drunk and beat your wife. That's all we do around here...


----------



## TPWinc (May 30, 2011)

Rogy said:


> What is the best way to prepare for the master plumbing license test?


You could start by reading the rules of this forum. Reading would definately be a good exercise for you!


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

work on becoming a MASTER deBATER first...


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Turd Chaser said:


> work on becoming a MASTER deBATER first...


Lmao, thanks for the laugh

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Look, there is no magic answer to the question of studying for any test. The best you can do is know what you know best, and focus on your weak area's. Many are not good test takers because they are ill prepared. 

I personally opened up my code book and read at least a chapter each day for 3 months ahead of time. Passed both my journeyman and Plumbing Contractor the first time. I'll be damned if I am gonna drop money and time only to fail, without giving my best. :yes:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Rogy said:


> What is the best way to prepare for the master plumbing license test?


 Complete your apprenticeship.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Rogy said:


> What is the best way to prepare for the master plumbing license test?


STUDY!!!!!! Oh, and take any test prep course available in your area.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

justin said:


> if you can solve this problem then you MAY have whay it takes 289,984,234,666,adc#a2 + hg909090[43*^4565] = •••‰


= " A clue" ?


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

If you have dug enough trenches from where your at to reach china , you are ready young grasshopper !!!


----------



## whackjob (Feb 22, 2012)

how hard could a plumbing test be??? Really....:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Well don't that beat all. A whackjob that didn't post an intro, giving grief to a guy that didn't post an intro. :laughing:

Maybe it's the same guy.


----------



## whackjob (Feb 22, 2012)

Rogy said:


> What is the best way to prepare for the master plumbing license test?


 


Judging by the plumbers around here, just get left back, then flunk out of school......ha ha ha


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

whackjob said:


> Judging by the plumbers around here, just get left back, then flunk out of school......ha ha ha


You're an idiot

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

whackjob said:


> how hard could a plumbing test be??? Really....:laughing:


 






This guy's a joke, he'll be banned soon.....:yes:


----------



## whackjob (Feb 22, 2012)

Mississippiplum said:


> You're an idiot
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


 
your signature line and avatar lead me to believe that you have a bathroom fetish....:laughing:........am I close?......:whistling2:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> This guy's a joke, he'll be banned soon.....:yes:


Not a joke but a "whackjob", lmao

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Mississippiplum said:


> You're an idiot
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Nope...he's Playwitme, well on second thought...:laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Nope...he's Playwitme, well on second thought...:laughing:


That playwitme dude get banned?

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## whackjob (Feb 22, 2012)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Nope...he's Playwitme, well on second thought...:laughing:


 

iam 100% heterosexual male who loves women, unlike that gay indian of yours who winks at everybody...lol.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

*Plumbing Zone Unwritten Rule #24, page 53, paragraph 2: *

_New members that have failed to see the wisdom and courtesy of offering an intro are immediately deemed inconsiderate and rude. As such, they are to receive a measure of grief to be dispensed only by members who have themselves offered an intro.

Any member who offers grief to another member that has not themselves offered said intro, shall receive double the normal portion of grief. That grief is to be distributed in full measure as the other properly introduced members see fit._


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

whackjob said:


> iam 100% homosexual male who loves men, like that cute indian of yours who winks at everybody...lol.


Fixed it for ya!

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## whackjob (Feb 22, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> *Plumbing Zone Unwritten Rule #24, page 53, paragraph 2: *
> 
> _New members that have failed to see the wisdom and courtesy of offering are immediately deemed inconsiderate and rude. As such, they are to receive a measure of grief to be dispensed only by members who have themselves offered an intro._
> 
> _Any member who offers grief to another member that has not themselves offered said intro, shall receive double the normal portion of grief. That grief is to be distributed in full measure as the other properly introduced members see fit._


 




right on brother........to quote the Hulkster.....:thumbsup:


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

What's with the influx of douche bags lately? It leads me to believe it's all one person rather than a bunch of different ones. I hope that's not the case because this is a place for professional plumbers to share knowledge, and experiances to make us all better. We may give a hard time to anyone that doesn't belong here, but people that keep coming back's hard time is different. They don't belong here in the first place. If getting a plumbing license is so easy, come back when you have one.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm starting to re-think that whole open door policy. :ban:

But to be fair, it is not my policy to re-think.


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Nacho ****'s.. My quess.
They got nothing else to do, I guess..


----------



## whackjob (Feb 22, 2012)

RW Plumbing said:


> What's with the influx of douche bags lately? It leads me to believe it's all one person rather than a bunch of different ones. I hope that's not the case because this is a place for professional plumbers to share knowledge, and experiances to make us all better. We may give a hard time to anyone that doesn't belong here, but people that keep coming back's hard time is different. They don't belong here in the first place. If getting a plumbing license is so easy, *come back* *when you have one*.


 




So, do YOU have a plumbing license?.....:whistling2:


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

whackjob said:


> So, do YOU have a plumbing license?.....:whistling2:


Yes I do. lic #940797


----------



## Wushaw (Nov 29, 2011)

Study... Learn your craft... There are a lot of guys out there who think being a good plumber is all you need to pass... I would say that a prep course would help, but after spending $500 for the one I took I realized about 20 min into it all the Information I was receiving was everything I learned in the first year of my apprenticeship through local 68 in Houston... All the times I remember raising my hand and asking the question "why do we need to know that?", "that information is already in the specs or on the prints".... Well apparently part of being a master plumber includes being able to to engineer a plumbing system from start to finish and to code... So saying that to say this... Know your ****! (no pun intended) because in all honesty the master medical endorsement state exam was actually much tougher than the master itself... So study...good luck... And Godspeed.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

whackjob said:


> your signature line and avatar lead me to believe that you have a bathroom fetish....:laughing:........am I close?......:whistling2:


TM, is that you?


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Time to let tm back, he did provide a few laughs:laughing:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

Google it!

If you can pass this, you can pass anything!

http://www.businessinsider.com/15-g...how-many-golf-balls-can-fit-in-a-school-bus-1


----------

